# Can You Guys Handle This?



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

[edited]

No more bumping this old thread, this is past now. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

*SLUT*


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Thats a tacky whore. Not to mention unacceptable for a professional work enviroment. I my GF were to go to work dressin like that or about town dressing like that she wouldn't be my GF for very long because I would have 0 respect for her.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Whore gets in the photocopy room daily, doesn't she?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Steve Irwin Crocodile Hunter said:


> I know I have asked question about dressing, but please give me your opinions. Your girlfriend dresses like this to work, shirt wrapped around bra exposing this much of cleavage. Can you handle it?
> 
> Second question, have you ever seen any women wearing like this? What was your impression?


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Please note that it's not my girlfriend, I do not even have one now. It's my friend's and he told me this is normal in the States, I don't think so. Humans, no matter in which country are individuals with each having different personality, character, manner and preferences. But not a copy, agree?

I forgot to tell you guys this, if possible please post a picture of Cleavage as an example to show one that you can accept your girlfriend exposing. That you find normal.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Im thinking im more shocked at the wording of your sentences... are you drunk or...?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

TheGame said:


> Im thinking im more shocked at the wording of your sentences... are you drunk or...?


...maybe since he mentioned his friend being from the USA, just maybe, English isn't his first language?









Go figure.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

TheGame said:


> Im thinking im more shocked at the wording of your sentences... are you drunk or...?


No, I'm on steroid actually.







Anyway, what is your opinion? And who voted for ,"of course it's normal! grow up dude!"???


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would not say that is the norm here. unless you work in a whore house. I certanly hope it does not become more normal for women to prance about like cheap whores. thinking that they are empowered.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Im thinking im more shocked at the wording of your sentences... are you drunk or...?


...maybe since he mentioned his friend being from the USA, just maybe, English isn't his first language?









Go figure.
[/quote]

Imagine that, eh?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

shes too fat to be wearing that man
look at her gut 
just a dirty whore 
and totally gross


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hemi said:


> shes too fat to be wearing that man
> look at her gut
> just a dirty whore
> and totally gross


I second that


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> shes too fat to be wearing that man
> look at her gut
> just a dirty whore
> and totally gross


I second that
[/quote]
ugh third

prolly saggy ass tits....cover them up...leave them for grandpa


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

yea...that is totally rediculous.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Silence....

SILENCE!!!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

There were many option in the poll that I could have picked, so I just picked one at random. If it were my girlfriend wearing clothes like that to work, id be pissed, not that i'd ever go out with a girl with breasts as disgusting as that.
Then again, if the chick was hot, and wasnt my girl, I really wouldnt mind


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

I for one, do not believe any women would go out in public like that. I personally believe some burd posed for an indecent picture for her boyfriend or something and youve posted it with one of the most random irrelevant statements ever lol! Naturally most normal women are very self conscious, and I'd imagine one looking like that would be more self conscious than most normal women therefore I do not think for a second this is her natural working attire!
Richie


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Silence sir, u've got some odd threads indeed....I know my gf would never go to work like that because she is very professional and conservative bout her job....other then that when we go out if she wants to wear a sexy outfit or a low-cut shirt thats fine by me....other then that a normal girl wants to wear that to work, i say its fine, but very unprofessional. I wouldnt want it around me. It's there choice.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i kinda wanna drop a pencil in between her jugs. Or a penny..."whoops..heh, excuse me ma'am, its ok. I'll get it"


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

jerkz


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

She love you long time


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hemi said:


> shes too fat to be wearing that man
> look at her gut
> just a dirty whore
> and totally gross


4th that, not to mention is as pale as crap, she must be like 40, I'd go for young tan girls :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

slut


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Is this too much?
Cleavage


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Mortimer said:


> Is this too much?
> Cleavage


call me stupid, but I don't get it


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

butt cleavage...haha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

----------XR---------- said:


> Is this too much?
> Cleavage


call me stupid, but I don't get it
[/quote]

...stupid.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does fat girls think they look good dressing like that?????


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok I thought this was clear but looks like it's not, the picture I posted is not the original picture. That I looked up in the internet as an example to show the dressing, that's all. So if she's fat and pale it's a dirty whore but if she wasn't and tanned it's fine? Ok that is ridiculous isn't it? I mean then it's not about about normal and not normal or wrong and not wrong or with self esteem and without self esteem here but what you would like to see.









I voted for the first option, we know there are women even topless with their boyfriend at the beach and it's normal to them, not to me. Some women feel absolutely nothing with the way the expose themselves, it's like wearing jeans, to some it arouses them to expose their body and equally likes to tease others, some like the attention they get and some believe the more they expose the sexier they are. So I believe a low cut top is fine with everyone?

Something like these two? Tara Reid and her sister:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that is the most nastiest rack that ive ever seen. jesus christ. that elephant should be locked back in her cage at the zoo.

i mean seriously, if i saw a fat broad like that wear that to work, i wouldnt be like, "wow, nice rack." i would probably throw up all over the place...then turn gay.

ppl with a body like that should dress in a burkha, it's safer for everyone else that way.

*shudders again*

man, im going to have nightmares about that nasty ass rack now.

and to answer your question Silence, if it was a young girl, nice body...then i'd probably not mind it. but it is still unacceptable for the work place....unless you're a stripper. at least if its a young hot girl then the titties will be nicer...

its just that women with that 'figure' shouldnt dress like that. it's like seeing the really really fat hairy man at the beach wearing a thong...noone wants to see it, it's just that the person THINKS that it will bring them more attention..which it does....it's just the wrong attention.lol

"omg...that chick has some amazing tits." is good...

"omg...is that a human? or a gorilla??" that is NOT good.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> i mean seriously, if i saw a fat broad like that wear that to work, i wouldnt be like, "wow, nice rack." i would probably throw up all over the place...then turn gay.


























So I'm guessing the name "Silence" is kinda like when they call a big fat guy "Tiny"?


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

acestro said:


> i mean seriously, if i saw a fat broad like that wear that to work, i wouldnt be like, "wow, nice rack." i would probably throw up all over the place...then turn gay.


























So I'm guessing the name "Silence" is kinda like when they call a big fat guy "Tiny"?








[/quote]

Hey look my username is changed back to Silence!







no more crikey mate! well, the reason I chose the name Silence was because I never intended to post here in Piranha Fury, I only decided to come and collect pictures of Snakeheads, well we all came for the Love of fish.

However, then I decided to share my experience and knowledge on them. But Silence, it also refers to silence of the night, something dark..LOL!..well I had avatars potraying this once, not sure if what I have now does.

Anyway, stop being rude about the woman, in my opinion she is delicious, I would prefer this than a bloody burnt dry, wrinkly ( tan ) looking woman that thinks it's sexy with those tan marks. I am after the natural ones







lol! but if this is how the woman dresses in real life, to me it's too much and I would be heart broken if she was my girlfriend.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

she's a bit to XXL for me.

my gf is not a scrawny little "wrinkly tanned thing",lol. she's got a good figure and a good fashion sense. i dont like the skin and bones women...but the one in the picture takes it to an extreme


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Slut


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Silence what country are you from?

Jay


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Blacklotus said:


> Silence what country are you from?
> 
> Jay


I am a man who does not call the place he lives as a country or whatsoever to seperate it from another, I am a man who calls the place he lives as earth alone. And a man who has seen women in different types of dressing that would have one call them as prude to absolute slut.

Female models that would be too concerned to cover their boobs when changing dress to the ones that would just take their top off and shake those boobs as they get dress.

But as I said I voted the first choice, I do not judge them but people come with preferences, some shallow, some so deep and sensitive, some horny little devils and so on...so is it absolutely normal for you?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Silence said:


> Silence what country are you from?
> 
> Jay


I am a man who does not call the place he lives as a country or whatsoever to seperate it from another, I am a man who calls the place he lives as earth alone. And a man who has seen women in different types of dressing that would have one call them as prude to absolute slut.

Female models that would be too concerned to cover their boobs when changing dress to the ones that would just take their top off and shake those boobs as they get dress.

But as I said I voted the first choice, I do not judge them but people come with preferences, some shallow, some so deep and sensitive, some horny little devils and so on...so is it absolutely normal for you?
[/quote]

Hey Silence, I didn't ask you for a god damn thesis I just asked where you come from....in anycase I should never have asked the question in the first place and should never have expected a straight answer...what a total stupid dick I am .....

Well that's the last time I reply to any of your threads...

Cheers for good....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Silence said:


> Silence what country are you from?
> 
> Jay


I am a man who does not call the place he lives as a country or whatsoever to seperate it from another, I am a man who calls the place he lives as earth alone. 
[/quote]
Don't you love it when someone incessantly posts every thought on their mind until you actually ask them a question. Then they don't want to talk.:laugh:

I guess it's a power issue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

(double post)


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Silence what country are you from?
> 
> Jay


I am a man who does not call the place he lives as a country or whatsoever to seperate it from another, I am a man who calls the place he lives as earth alone. And a man who has seen women in different types of dressing that would have one call them as prude to absolute slut.

Female models that would be too concerned to cover their boobs when changing dress to the ones that would just take their top off and shake those boobs as they get dress.

But as I said I voted the first choice, I do not judge them but people come with preferences, some shallow, some so deep and sensitive, some horny little devils and so on...so is it absolutely normal for you?
[/quote]

Hey Silence, I didn't ask you for a god damn thesis I just asked where you come from....in anycase I should never have asked the question in the first place and should never have expected a straight answer...what a total stupid dick I am .....

Well that's the last time I reply to any of your threads...

Cheers for good....
[/quote]

LOL I am sorry JaeJae, I didn't mean to be rude. Please don't take it that way, I have said it before quite a few times actually, I was just playing. I am from Malaysia.

Sorry


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Silence thinks he's deeeep.

Here, here's a credo to live by....

*Deteriorata *

Go placidly amid the noise and waste,
And remember what comfort there may be in owning a piece thereof.
Avoid quiet and passive persons unless you are in need of sleep.
Rotate your tires.

Speak glowingly of those greater than yourself,
And heed well their advice, even though they be turkeys.
Know what to kiss and when.
Consider that two wrongs never make a right,
But that three lefts do.

Wherever possible put people on "HOLD".
Be comforted that in the face of all aridity and disillusionment,
And despite the changing fortunes of time,
There is always a big future in computer maintenance.
Remember the Pueblo.

Strive at all times to bend, fold, spindle and mutilate.
Know yourself. If you need help, call the FBI.
Exercise caution in your daily affairs,
Especially with those persons closest to you;
That lemon on your left for instance.

*Be assured that a walk through the ocean of most souls,
Would scarcely get your feet wet.*
Fall not in love therefore; it will stick to your face.

Carefully surrender the things of youth: birds, clean air, tuna, Taiwan,
And let not the sands of time get in your lunch.
For a good time, call 606-4311.

Take heart amid the deepening gloom that your dog
Is finally getting enough cheese;
And reflect that whatever fortunes may be your lot,
It could only be worse in Sioux City.

You are a fluke of the Universe.
You have no right to be here, and whether you can hear it or not,
The Universe is laughing behind your back.

Therefore make peace with your God whatever you conceive him to be,
Hairy Thunderer or Cosmic Muffin.

With all its hopes, dreams, promises, and urban renewal,
The world continues to deteriorate.
Give up.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Slut..


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Silence said:


> Silence what country are you from?
> 
> Jay


I am a man who does not call the place he lives as a country or whatsoever to seperate it from another, I am a man who calls the place he lives as earth alone. And a man who has seen women in different types of dressing that would have one call them as prude to absolute slut.

Female models that would be too concerned to cover their boobs when changing dress to the ones that would just take their top off and shake those boobs as they get dress.

But as I said I voted the first choice, I do not judge them but people come with preferences, some shallow, some so deep and sensitive, some horny little devils and so on...so is it absolutely normal for you?
[/quote]

Hey Silence, I didn't ask you for a god damn thesis I just asked where you come from....in anycase I should never have asked the question in the first place and should never have expected a straight answer...what a total stupid dick I am .....

Well that's the last time I reply to any of your threads...

Cheers for good....
[/quote]

LOL I am sorry JaeJae, I didn't mean to be rude. Please don't take it that way, I have said it before quite a few times actually, I was just playing. I am from Malaysia.

Sorry








[/quote]

Sorry man... I was having a shitty day at work...

It's cool...

Jay


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hemi said:


> shes too fat to be wearing that man
> look at her gut
> just a dirty whore
> and totally gross


just imagine what those bad boys look like naked i bet those areolas look like slabs of bologna ............


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

SLUT


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'd hit it for sure...............with a shovel


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Why would you bump this old thread?...Let this thread go back to where it was..

*NO MORE POSTING / VOTING*


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Silence said:


> Why would you bump this old thread?...Let this thread go back to where it was..
> 
> *NO MORE POSTING / VOTING*












very annoying, kettle...

Sincerely,

pot


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wait a min. This isn't where I parked my car....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

wtf...thong, bending over and no pictures..
/walks away disgusted


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I hate clevage but that might b because i hate when my gf even wears a v neck shirt i only wana see cleaveage when its my gfs in my face


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Cleavage = good
Old ass polls that get bumped for no reason = bad


----------

